# Cycling and contact lenses?



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm contemplating going to CL's at the age of 44. Only been wearing glasses for 4-5yrs. Only really need them for reading, but wear them all the time since EVERYTHING involves some kind of reading - my watch, the dashboard, a computer, a menu, etc, etc. 

I'm just at the point now where I'm tired of dealing with glasses. Especially during activities such as diving, cycling, etc. I don't need them for distance beyond 5-6 feet, but things like dive computers/gauges, cycle computers, etc are impossible to read without them. 

Really hit me on my recent travels where the environment of living on a boat or on the side of a mountain for a week or two was just inhospitable to glasses and where I would have preferred a good set of sunglasses. 

I suppose I could go to prescription sunglasses, but the need for several pair (driving/casual different than cycling; cycling requiring different lens inserts depending on conditions, etc) and then the need for prescription dive mask... ugh! 

Seems like CL's would just be easier overall. 

Appreciate any thoughts/insights, specifically on riding with CL's.

Ray


----------



## scott h (Apr 26, 2008)

I have ridden and raced with contact lenses for over 20 years. With that being said, I think that every case is different in what your eyes can handle. Some folks cannot wear contacts due to them drying out too quickly. Fortunately I have never had that issue. I can actually ride with them without eye protection if need be.

I wear the Acuve Oasys lenses and like them a lot. They are not overly expensive and hydrate well. They are extended wear/disposable lenses (2 to 3 weeks). I do take them out every night to give my eyes a rest.

Good luck, you will enjoy the freedom if they work for you.


----------



## Hula Hoop (Feb 4, 2009)

Same here acuve, I could never even comtemplate riding without them,
the peripheral vision and with all the sweat dripping down, they'd be
a mess and sliding down my nose. Of course, you should use riding
glasses to slow down the drying and protect against airborne contaminants
lodging in your eye.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

I've worn contacts for some 30 years, most of that time in gas permeable lenses. I have to say, it does hurt like hell sometimes when I get stuff in my eye. The exhaust from diesel buses is particularly horrible. But there's no way I'd go back to glasses.

I have a pair of glasses for cycling with interchangeable lenses, and I'll carry clear lenses in my pocket if I'm going out in the evening.


----------



## sanrensho (Jan 2, 2003)

I've been wearing soft contacts for over 20 years and riding with contacts for nearly 10 years (there were some dark years when I didn't ride). I couldn't imagine riding with prescription glasses--they are that convenient. It doesn't help that I have a strong prescription and that I tend to destroy/drop glasses at a high rate. I ride full time with eyewear, so it's nice to have the freedom to pick between four lens shades (dark/smoked, medium, yellow, clear) according to riding conditions that day.

I live in the Pacific Northwest, and used to have drying issues only on the hottest/driest days, typically two weeks out of the year. I've had the contacts fall out during riding, luckily trapped against my eyewear so I can pop it back in again. It might happen a dozen times at most during the year.

I used to use Biometrics 55, but I switched to a newer lens (Air Optix) that is significantly more breathable than the older lenses. Definitely seems to have improved the very occasional drying issues that I had.

If you qualify for soft contacts, you won't regret the switch.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I really like the daily disposable Acuvue contact lenses. Generally I wear glasses but for sports/activities I just pop in the contacts, do the activity, then pop them out and discard. Very easy, very comfortable and no cleaning. Over the years my tolerance for lenses has diminished and a full day of cycling with them in is as much as I can tolerate. I wouldn't want to wear them day-in/day-out nor at work in front of a screen with the a/c blowing. For descents and windy days, I do find that I need to wear sun-glasses with good wrap-around side coverage to stop the wind from causing my eyes to water.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

I wear the bi-weekly Acuvue - not sure on the model. Been using contacts for the past 6 years. Most of the time, I wear my Oakley sunglasses with the Fire Iridium Polarized lenses. Works great for my eyes. But on occasion I'll flip on a pair of clear lensed glasses I picked up at LBS I work for. The clears are mostly for MTB riding in the evening, as I need some sort of protection from dirt/dust.

Sunglasses, you just need to try them out to find what works for you in the conditions you ride in.


----------



## Greg Smalter (Jul 16, 2005)

I wear the ones you can sleep in (Night & Day or something). For four weeks at a time, I forget I have a vision impairment. I've never had a cycling-related issue with contacts.


----------



## dir-t (Oct 14, 2005)

I don't know why but I prefer to wear my regular glasses for MTB riding and my contact/sunglasses on the road bike. 

You're not suggesting that you'd be riding with only CLs and NO sunglasses etc are you? If so, keep in mind how handy glasses are for keeping things like bugs, dust, and the occasional peice of gravel out of your eyes at 15-35+ mph (yes, I've had each of those things bounce off my sunglasses multiple times while road biking).


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

dir-t said:


> You're not suggesting that you'd be riding with only CLs and NO sunglasses etc are you?


No, no. Just the opposite. CL's plus good riding sunglasses.

Currently my choice is glasses to see the computer, but provide suboptimal eye protection and no tinting... or good riding sunglasses, but not be able to read my computer.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Only thing I can say from my experience is I need glasses when I wear my contact lenses solely for wind-blocking purposes. Still beats regular glasses, which can slip about. And for me, it also beats prescription sports glasses since I got me a hell of an astigmatism (as implied by my price quote). 

So, got a yellow-lens pair for low-light rides, and a few cheap-o sunglasses - my fav being the transparent green ones I picked up at a kiosk,


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

I need glasses to see anything beyond three feet and I've been doing all kinds of sports with contacts. I enjoy the flexibility they provide. Plus I can get multiple pairs of inexpensive glasses to match a variety of lighting conditions instead of getting prescription lenses.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

dir-t said:


> You're not suggesting that you'd be riding with only CLs and NO sunglasses etc are you? If so, keep in mind how handy glasses are for keeping things like bugs, dust, and the occasional peice of gravel out of your eyes at 15-35+ mph (yes, I've had each of those things bounce off my sunglasses multiple times while road biking).


why not? works fine for me in sun, rain, dry, wet.


----------



## oroy38 (Apr 27, 2010)

The only time I ever really use my contacts is when I'm riding. Glasses are just much more convenient for me in terms of daily use.

As long as I wear my sunglasses while I'm riding, they don't dry out. It does suck when sweat gets in your eye though, the contacts seem to just hold it in there.


----------



## RussellS (Feb 1, 2010)

About 20 years ago I rode my bike with contacts. Soft kind. Towards the end of my ride the sweat dripping into my eyes moved one of the contacts. I stopped at a house and asked if I could use the bathroom to get the contact back into place. Fortunately they also had a contact wearer there and had saline solution. So I was able to take the lens out and rinse it and put it back in. Finished the ride fine. But that experience told me contacts are not for bicycling. I ride with some old Bolle sunglasses that have a prescription insert so I can see. Have both clear and tinted glasses that I switch the insert between. Works perfectly with cable temples to keep them on my nose.


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

Tried using contacts for the first time in my mid 40s, having been a long time glasses wearer and deciding that things like sharp peripheral vision and the ability to enter a room in the winter and still see might be pretty nice.

Even with soft ones, I just couldn't get used to them, and my doc said that that isn't uncommon with folks that start them later in life.

Hope your experiences are better......................


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I wear hard contacts all the time, but when I ride I wear sunglasses and have no trouble. At night I wear clear lenses and have no trouble as well.


----------



## dir-t (Oct 14, 2005)

den bakker said:


> why not? works fine for me in sun, rain, dry, wet.


You must have much cleaner roads to ride on than I do. Remember, you only get one pair of eyes.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

dir-t said:


> You must have much cleaner roads to ride on than I do. Remember, you only get one pair of eyes.


that's ok, I won't even notice with the brain damage I'm certain to get within the next 24 hours :thumbsup:


----------



## johnlink (Jun 12, 2010)

I wear contact lenses all day long, including when I ride. Once in a while one of my lenses will get a little dry, but that never happens while I'm riding (probably because all my juices are flowing). I love how contact lenses allow for full peripheral vision. I wouldn't at all like to be restricted to looking through glasses.

John Link


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I've worn Acuvue disposables for 20 years. They're great. I always wear sun glasses when riding.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Because of my keratoconus, I wear specially-fitted rigid gas permeable lenses. Basically, my cornea is thin in spots and bulges slightly, which means standard soft contacts and glasses do not correct my vision. I need something rigid next to the eye to "re-shape" it.

I can tell you from experience that getting sweat or small particles under the lens is not a pleasant experience, so I wear sunglasses that fit my face closely every time I ride. When it's hot out and I expect to sweat, I wear a Halo to channel the sweat away from my eyes, but even that doesn't always completely fix the problem- especially on long hill climbs.

Even before I had to wear RGPs, I always wore contact lenses. It was a question of situational awareness for me, as well as a convenience issue. I sometimes carry a small bottle of saline solution for those "just in case" situations, but I rarely use it unless my eyes are absolutely killing me from a foreign object.


----------



## shaqkur (Mar 15, 2009)

I wear contacts when I ride.....today I noticed tht my sunglasses had a crack...so I went without them....I lasted half an hour then turned back, my contacts started to dry up...wear sunglasses if you do go the contact lense route


----------



## DesnaePhoto (Jun 11, 2009)

I got contacts BECAUSE of my riding. Going down from Angeles crest with the wind causing my eyes to water (blowing around my glasses) was enough for me. I have a strong astigmatism, so I was worried about them. 

I carry eye drops with me in case I need them. Little container or a couple of the single-use ones. Can look up what they are if you want to know. 

The OD's have trial sets of contacts. You can try a couple of different brands to find one that works for you. That is what I had to do. The ODs expect some folks to need this as well. 

I won't ride without glasses of some sort. Had too many things go SMACK! into lenses to risk an eye.


----------



## e34john (May 31, 2010)

I wear contacts, took a while to find a good pair that works with me and now I wear the dailies. They hardly dry out so I can ride without sunglasses. But I was thinking of wearing some glasses that we use for racquetball, I have two pairs clear or yellow they look like shooting glasses or basic safety glasses. This is just so I don't get anything in them incase I have nowhere to wash it out.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I have been wearing contacts for riding for about 4 years now, I love being able to wear good sunglasses that keep both the wind and stuff out of my eyes. HOWEVER, they were uncomfortable after a couple of hours and near vision was problem (I wear bifocals). I found "stick on bifocals" that work well for being able to see the GPS.....THEN my daughter prescribed Biofinity Toric lenses (one month) and all I can say is WOW, what a difference in comfort and vision....the lenses are superlative.

She worked as a contact lens guinea pig when she was in school so has a good idea of what is good and what isn't.

As for riding without protective lenses...I don't do it, I have had enough stuff bounce off my glasses that I really wouldn't want hitting me in the eyes!


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Accuvue Oasis lenses for me. That and some photochromic Tifosis lensed sunglasses and I'm set for anything. Glasses suck, and if you can wear contacts I'd highly recommend them. Unless you favor limited peripheral vision, the chance of losing your vision if you break or drop your regular glasses, fogging glasses, etc. I usually carry drops and if I travel spare lenses. Be careful swimming in them, you have to be careful opening your eyes when you first exit the water.


----------



## seemana (Jul 1, 2009)

Contacts for about 20 years. I will periodically take a month off from the contacts at work and wear glasses during the day just to give my eyes a little break. But even then, contacts go in as soon as I get home as I'll either be mowing the lawn, shoveling the driveway, playing with the kids, riding, running, etc...basically, no glasses for me unless I'm sitting still. I say try the contacts. And yes, sunglasses are a must.

I haven't seen any recommendations for laser eye surgery? I'm kind of surprised. I figure I'm about a year from that now that my eyes have stopped getting worse and leveled off a bit.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

seemana said:


> I haven't seen any recommendations for laser eye surgery? I'm kind of surprised. I figure I'm about a year from that now that my eyes have stopped getting worse and leveled off a bit.


Lasik doesn't do much for hyperopia and/or presbyopia - results are a mixed bag at best.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

I wear glasses all day long, then contacts when I'm cycling or playing other sports. At this point I really don't like putting contacts in since they always take a few minutes to settle in and get straight and not bother me.

I always wear shades to protect my eyes/the contacts from wind, rain, bugs, etc.

I got tired of wearing eyeglasses while cycling and not having anything to cut the sunlight.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

nayr497 said:


> I wear glasses all day long, then contacts when I'm cycling or playing other sports. At this point I really don't like putting contacts in since they always take a few minutes to settle in and get straight and not bother me.
> 
> I always wear shades to protect my eyes/the contacts from wind, rain, bugs, etc.
> 
> I got tired of wearing eyeglasses while cycling and not having anything to cut the sunlight.


hey just a quick tip, after you put them in, put a drop of solution in your eyes and they center right away....give it a shot


----------



## eplanajr (May 11, 2009)

:thumbsup: 
I always try to wear my contacts when I ride my bike(s), road, mountain and dirtbike). When I am pedaling, I wear clear safety glasses or sunglasses if it's sunny, to keep some of the direct wind off of my eyes and to avoid bugs or something getting in there to mess with the contacts.


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

I wore contacts for many years - always with eyewear protection while cycling - until getting Lasik a few years ago. Best thing ever.

It sounds like the OP needs some sort of special CL for farsightedness, right? I did not spot anybody chiming in on this specifically. Should he get a bifocal CL set to cover him while he looks down (like at his cyclecomputer)?


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

fast ferd said:


> I wore contacts for many years - always with eyewear protection while cycling - until getting Lasik a few years ago. Best thing ever.
> 
> It sounds like the OP needs some sort of special CL for farsightedness, right? I did not spot anybody chiming in on this specifically. Should he get a bifocal CL set to cover him while he looks down (like at his cyclecomputer)?


Nothing "special" other than having the right "+X.XX" prescription as opposed to the more common "-X.XX" for people who are nearsighted. Saw my optometrist yesterday and he recommend against bifocal contact lenses as they are really quite a compromise between near and far and most people end up being unhappy with performance in one/other/both. Since my current prescription for glasses isn't bifocal, but allows me to see just fine up close... I should be ok with that in CL's.

Going back on Friday for a CL fitting. Old dog... new tricks. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

bifocal contact lenses either work for you ...or NOT


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

fwiw.. these..http://www.safetyglassesusa.com/bf34.html the difference between being able to see close or NOT


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

*Will you lose distance vision?*



RJP Diver said:


> Nothing "special" other than having the right "+X.XX" prescription as opposed to the more common "-X.XX" for people who are nearsighted. Saw my optometrist yesterday and he recommend against bifocal contact lenses as they are really quite a compromise between near and far and most people end up being unhappy with performance in one/other/both. Since my current prescription for glasses isn't bifocal, but allows me to see just fine up close... I should be ok with that in CL's.
> 
> Going back on Friday for a CL fitting. Old dog... new tricks. We'll see how it goes.


So getting the + diopter: won't that make things beyond a certain distance fuzzy? For bicycle riding, it seems that just putting inserts into your sunglasses - or getting bifocal sunglasses - would be a better solution. Unless cycling is a very small part of the equation for you.

After my lasik, I require reading glasses for anything closer than about eighteen inches. Luckily, I can see my computer screen okay and spend most of my desk time peering over my readers. Like an old geezer. For cycling, tho, I can clearly see my cyclecomputer. And can perform roadside repairs no prob.

My guess is that you're a great deal farsighted. Going to contacts prolly makes sense.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

fast ferd said:


> So getting the + diopter: won't that make things beyond a certain distance fuzzy?


Nope. My current spectacle Rx is only +2.00OD/+1.75OS and with that I see perfectly near and far.



fast ferd said:


> My guess is that you're a great deal farsighted. Going to contacts prolly makes sense.


Not a great deal, as evidenced by my Rx. But enough to make a difference in the "dashboard and closer" range.

Just sick of glasses all day, every day, plus gauge readers in my dive masks, etc, etc.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

Forget wearing contact lenses. Go with the lightest tint that SportRx sells in their oakleys as long as your prescription isn't to strong. With the lightest tint you can wear them day or night and I do ride in the brightest time of the day and often train sometimes at 1 or 2 a.m. because there's little traffic and I have a track all to myself.

I was wearing contacts and have been for years when riding. Even with sunglasses such as the Radar lenses my contacts dried out in the winter and were soaked with sweaty salt dripping into my eyes in the summer. Plus you have to put them in before you ride(waste of time) and then take them out after you ride to clean your eyes(more time wasted).

The peripheral vision with a set of Oakley wrap around lenses is outstanding, clarity is better than contacts will ever be for me, and it's nice not having to worry about a contact drying out during a race and flipping out of my eye. Prescription Cycling glasses are expensive, but you can get a pair of Oakely half jackets for $260 and you'll save in the long run because if you ride a lot you'll wear your contacts out much faster then normal.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

heathb said:


> Forget wearing contact lenses. Go with the lightest tint that SportRx sells in their oakleys as long as your prescription isn't to strong. With the lightest tint you can wear them day or night and I do ride in the brightest time of the day and often train sometimes at 1 or 2 a.m. because there's little traffic and I have a track all to myself.
> 
> I was wearing contacts and have been for years when riding. Even with sunglasses such as the Radar lenses my contacts dried out in the winter and were soaked with sweaty salt dripping into my eyes in the summer. Plus you have to put them in before you ride(waste of time) and then take them out after you ride to clean your eyes(more time wasted).
> 
> The peripheral vision with a set of Oakley wrap around lenses is outstanding, clarity is better than contacts will ever be for me, and it's nice not having to worry about a contact drying out during a race and flipping out of my eye. Prescription Cycling glasses are expensive, but you can get a pair of Oakely half jackets for $260 and you'll save in the long run because if you ride a lot you'll wear your contacts out much faster then normal.


I'm not sure how riding with a pair of Oakley non-Rx glasses is gonna solve my problem... as I won't be able to see my computer, watch, etc...


----------



## linkysys (Nov 5, 2009)

*contact lenses for racing-- specific brands stay in better?*

Anybody have luck with a specific brand staying in during hard efforts? i tried biomedics and they both popped out during my last crit. i have also tried accuview oasis, which seem to stay in a bit better. the optician just gave me b&l pure vision II, air optics aqua, and pro clear contacts for trial. she also suggested wearing gas permeable at night to re-shape the lens and then go without on race day (orthokeratology). i'm near sighted, so the orthokeratology is supposedly an option. i found proedgebiker.com which makes rx lenses for many brands of racing glasses. what are others doing? i don't want to wear goggles as they fog.


----------



## benInMA (Jan 22, 2004)

If you read carefully heathb was talking about Prescription Oakleys.. 

Try the contacts.. if they work for you great.. but be aware prescription cycling glasses work fine too. You can't get the entire Oakley lineup in Rx but you can get lots of them and if they're basically reading glasses you will probably be able to pick from a larger selection of frames then people who have more serious issues.

I really really wanted contacts to work.. maybe I will try again to see if they've got anything new. 5-6 years ago I went through about 5 brands with the doctor.. none worked. It's almost like I'm allergic to the damn things. I think I only went for one bike ride with them, I literally can't even sit around with them in.

But once you've resigned yourselves to wearing glasses Rx Oakleys or something similar are not super expensive.. they're similarly priced to regular Rx glasses in a lot of cases and insurance covers them, and if your prescription isn't changing they are super durable glasses.


----------



## vancouver-rider (Apr 14, 2011)

I wear contact lenses for boxing and kickboxing but stick with my glasses for riding. Need glasses for wind protection and I don't want the hassle of dealing with contact lenses during a day long ride.


----------



## slipstream8 (Feb 24, 2011)

Try the Air Optix. Contact lens technology is still progressing rapidly. I recently switched from Biofinity because they had a tendency to dry out and stick to my eyeballs when trying to remove them. I haven't had that problem at all with the Air Optix.

By the way (referring to an older post), getting sweat in your eyes has nothing to do with contact lenses. A Headsweats skull cap totally solved my issue with sweat in the eyes.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I would highly recommend the Biofinity...I wear them, and they were prescribed by my daughter (my optometrist) who also wears them, They can be difficult to get out at times but that is because the fit so well. Mine are the toric and they flat out do NOT move on my eye once they are centered which is wonderful as the astigmatism correction is ALWAYS correct.


----------



## slipstream8 (Feb 24, 2011)

Actually, in dry weather, they practically glue to your eyes. Even with lots of saline drops prior to pulling them out, I'm pretty sure I was removing bio material at the surface of my eyeballs.

I really liked the comfort and clarity of the Biofinity lenses during use--the thickness is less obtrusive than the Optix--but I got tired of the peeling process after exercise.

Just my experience, and I don't have the weighted astigmatic lenses where they need to be positioned in a certain orientation.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

my daughter was telling me....that she fell asleep with hers in and when she woke up they were impossible to get out, so she put a few drops of solution in her eyes, closed her eyes and rubbed them...they came right out....I love mine. 

As an optometrist she tells me.... fitting contacts is more of an art than a science.....

I wore contacts for 3 years before she graduated and when she became my doctor I realized a whole new world of comfort!

We were talking about this last Wednesday evening, and she was saying the difficulty removing them was the number one complaint with the biofinity, so it certainly isn't your imagination.

The lens acuity is the best I have ever used


----------



## slipstream8 (Feb 24, 2011)

And this is why I have some hope that sometime in the next few years a company will find a way to combine the good qualities of both types of lenses. That is assuming I haven't decided to go with the laser surgery by then.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

linkysys said:


> Anybody have luck with a specific brand staying in during hard efforts? i tried biomedics and they both popped out during my last crit. i have also tried accuview oasis, which seem to stay in a bit better. the optician just gave me b&l pure vision II, air optics aqua, and pro clear contacts for trial. she also suggested wearing gas permeable at night to re-shape the lens and then go without on race day (orthokeratology). i'm near sighted, so the orthokeratology is supposedly an option. i found proedgebiker.com which makes rx lenses for many brands of racing glasses. what are others doing? i don't want to wear goggles as they fog.


Coopervision "Avaira" work for me. According to my OD they are a bit "tighter" than other 2-week lenses, and my experience bears that out.


----------



## Buckhead (Apr 16, 2010)

I've worn Acuvue Oasis (sp) for a few years and have been happy with them. I have noticed that if I sweat a lot they can be harder to get out at night, but that does not bother me since they are so comfortable the rest of the time.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

You guys are convincing me to go for contacts. Over the last few days I've been mulling getting Rx sunglasses but they are expensive and not interchangeable (I found some that are but they are either dorky or crazy $). I was still going to take the plunge towards mildly expensive but dorky - I don't really mind dorky too much.

I tried CL’s a few yrs ago…ugh, it actually must have been well over 10 yrs ago (can’t get a grip on how old I am yet) and they just didn’t feel comfortable. I also had problems getting them in my eye. Getting them in I could have overcome but the comfort was an issue, and I couldn’t nap with them (not that I nap often since I am older than 3 and less than 65). 

But I guess CL technology has come a long way since then so based on your comments, I think I may give them another try. I like the sound of the daily wear and just disposing of them after a ride. I like wearing glasses – makes me look smart at work so, I don’t want to stop doing that but having a good vision solution for sports would make my world much better. And, I’m due to go to the eye Dr. anyway si I’ll inquire there.

Thanks for the info., this is good stuff.


----------



## rgordin (Oct 22, 2010)

I have terrible vision and several years ago, switched to contacts. I use ones that are supposed to be replaced every two weeks, though often they last much longer. 

I love contacts for riding - peripheral vision, use of non-prescription lenses, ability to use without great expense clear (for protection) and tinted (for sun) lenses, better protection than standard eyeglasses.

A few things to keep in mind. Often, your vision with glasses will be different than your vision with contacts. Also, depending on various factors, your ophthalmologist/optometrist may fit you for "mono-vision." Mono-vision makes one eye better for reading and one eye for distance. If (1) you are a good candidate for mono-vision and (2) you don't try covering one eye at a time to test which is which and just relax and use both eyes, you may well not notice the difference. With mono-vision, you can get the benefit of riding on the road and seeing your odometer (as much as anyone can see some of the smaller ones) without glasses.


----------



## Deadwrong666 (Sep 8, 2010)

I was in this very predictament a couple months ago. Fighting the idea of CL or fancy sunglasses. I had to do something as i could not read the computer.

I was told oakleys i wanted only go to -2.0 or whatever and insanely expensive. PLus, what if i lost them or scratched or whatever.

I hated the idea of putting my finger in my eye ( i am 42 BTW) and doing CL. But.....doc talked me into it (very hard at the beginniing for me) but now its great.

One problem i am having with CL and Mtn biking - once i get into the rough stuff on the trails my vision gets blurry and keep trying to focus by blinking. Is it the CL moving or is it that my eyes are drying up (even with glasses)? ON the road bike no blurryness or probllems....

Does someone have a solution to my problem with MTN biking and the CL? help. Sorry if i am highjacking the thread......


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Deadwrong....out of curiosity, are they toric lenses (astigmatism) ?


----------



## benInMA (Jan 22, 2004)

I have to wear torics if I get CLs.. can anyone comment if the selection of Torics has gotten a lot better since say 2005?

I never had any issues with the vision.. it was awesome.. but I'd get headaches & burning sensations..


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

I've worn contacts and glasses since I was in Jr. High. Contacts are best for sports. I've used all kinds of contacts and recently switched to the daily disposable kind--Ciba Aqua Comfort Plus...these things are great. Don't even feel like you're wearing lenses and at the end of the day you just toss them in the trash. That said, they are more expensive than the monthlies, but once you've ruined a monthly by accidentally tearing it or getting hot pepper on it you might think it's not that much more expensive.


----------



## Deadwrong666 (Sep 8, 2010)

Touch0Gray said:


> Deadwrong....out of curiosity, are they toric lenses (astigmatism) ?



Nope. Those are like bifocals if i am correct? :blush2: Just regular soft CL.

I just cant figure out the blurryness when on the trail, if i am on the flat, none rough stuff, it starts. Maybe i am staring at the trail and not blinking ehough or not hydrated enough when i get to the trail or..... 

On the road bike i dont get the problem


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I wear the Biofinity toric.....they are exceptional!


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Deadwrong666 said:


> Nope. Those are like bifocals if i am correct? :blush2: Just regular soft CL.
> 
> I just cant figure out the blurryness when on the trail, if i am on the flat, none rough stuff, it starts. Maybe i am staring at the trail and not blinking ehough or not hydrated enough when i get to the trail or.....
> 
> On the road bike i dont get the problem


no...not bifocal....

maybe you eyes are loose and rattling around in your head?


----------



## DarkoBWM (May 29, 2010)

I ride with contact lenses without sunglasses. My eyes don't water when going down hill either. When I would wear my glasses my eyes would water like crazy.


----------



## rgordin (Oct 22, 2010)

DarkoBWM said:


> I ride with contact lenses without sunglasses. My eyes don't water when going down hill either. When I would wear my glasses my eyes would water like crazy.


Having had things, including larger insects, smack against my sunglasses a few times a year when I have been on a bike, I can't imagine riding without some form of eye protection. And then there are UV issues and other reasons for sunglasses (even with clear lenses) as well. 

I have noticed marked differences in ventilation among different sunglasses.


----------



## Deadwrong666 (Sep 8, 2010)

Touch0Gray said:


> no...not bifocal....
> 
> maybe you eyes are loose and rattling around in your head?



I dunno:eek6: 

Maybe


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

Touch0Gray said:


> maybe you eyes are loose and rattling around in your head?


No kidding, that's exactly it. On rocky trails my vision blurs, I don't think it's the contacts, I just think it's your eyeballs bouncing around a bit. It goes away as soon as the trail smooths out, right?

here's my problem: After wearing contacts since I was 20 (i'm 46 now) over the last 5 or so years, I get really bad protein build-up on the lenses. This happens whether I'm riding or not, but riding makes it worse. I spent (ok, my employer's health plan spent) $500 on an opthamologist visit to make sure I didn't have an infection or the dreaded "dry eye" thing. He found neither and prescribed a $160 eye drop that didn't work.

My regular optometrist said I need to go to the new, thinner, daily or weekly wear lenses, but she was unable to fit me in anything I could see out of. I wear 25 year old Cibavision DuraSofts and for some reason, the new thinner lenses don't give me such good vision. My eye doctor says she thinks they may actually be holding my eyes into the right shape more...sorta like toric. We tried 3 different lenses last year with bad results before she gave up. 

Anyone have a similar issue? ideas?


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

litespeedchick said:


> No kidding, that's exactly it. On rocky trails my vision blurs, I don't think it's the contacts, I just think it's your eyeballs bouncing around a bit. It goes away as soon as the trail smooths out, right?
> 
> here's my problem: After wearing contacts since I was 20 (i'm 46 now) over the last 5 or so years, I get really bad protein build-up on the lenses. This happens whether I'm riding or not, but riding makes it worse. I spent (ok, my employer's health plan spent) $500 on an opthamologist visit to make sure I didn't have an infection or the dreaded "dry eye" thing. He found neither and prescribed a $160 eye drop that didn't work.
> 
> ...



Toric do not hold your eye in the right shape, only hard contacts could do that. Toric are weighted and the prescription is dependent on the orientation of the lens. So are you wearing hard lenses?.... that is the best option for some people.


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

Touch0Gray said:


> Toric do not hold your eye in the right shape, only hard contacts could do that. Toric are weighted and the prescription is dependent on the orientation of the lens. So are you wearing hard lenses?.... that is the best option for some people.


No...soft...I guess I'm confused , then, about the toric part. But my eye dr. definitely said it could be something about the thickness of the old-school lens that made me see better w/ them. 

My husband says I should get a new eye dr., that it shouldn't be that hard. I'm quite near sighted in my left eye, much less so in the right, but have mild astigmatism (uncorrected) there. Currently, we're also undercorrecting the myopia in the right eye to avoid up-close issues as I edge into the age of presbyopia. 

They are in the process of discontinuing my lenses, so I need to figure something out soon. thanks for your advice.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

my daughter convinced me of the lens quality of the Biofinity by prescribing them.....they are far above the last lenses I had!


----------

